# Dante's Lucky Dog Rescue (OH/NH)



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a dog I am going to meet in a week. I spoke to the rescue person last night and he sounds like he'll be a great fit. He's 75-80 pounds. Has anyone had any experience with this rescue good or bad? PM me either way. I couldn't get the picture but he is all black. Thanks! 


PETFINDER PROFILE

Booker 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 

More About Booker
Booker is absolutely beautiful. He knows some commands and is quite friendly. He is a large boy. He seems to do well on leash. He gets along with the other dogs here and is about 3 years old. He does well with cats. Knows commands and very playful. He is a great dog. Booker got very sick at the pound and was scheduled to be put down. I pulled him and took him to the vet, we think it was pnuemonia. With some antibiotics and IV fluids he bounced right back. He is now at my house playing with the Rottie and the little Jack Russell I have. He has shown absolutely no sign of aggression of any kind no matter what the other dogs do. He likes the cats, is a little scared of the horses, but I am very impressed! Booker is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here he is:










He's very handsome--good luck!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Wowz, what a handsome face! Those are some intense playful eyes, good luck with him!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think he'll be good for Lainey. I still think about Sleeping Beauty but I am biting off alot being on my own with two dogs. Let alone two females- just in case the alpha issue comes up. Thanks for posting his picture. I asked the rescue so many health related questions and I'm impressed. He will be HW tested and they are neutering him on Tuesday. They don't usually xray hips but will because I asked them to and I'd like to know where he stands. I don't mind the extra expense because I can plan ahead if it looks like he might have hip issues etc. This is going to change my life a little- but double comapny and double fun and all new impressions of life!


----------

